# Refinishing a Humidor.



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

All,

I recently purchased a humidor that was pretty cosmetically dinged up. The seal is great so I figured it would be a fun project. I am a total amateur with wood but am plenty handy around the house. My questions is would sanding the cedar inside with a fine sandpaper (200+) have any negative impact? I would just like to revive it and open it back up. I would obviously avoid touching the seal. Also does anyone have any interesting finishing techniques?


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

You should talk to Eddie Waxing Moon


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

You need to post some pics and be a little more specific. Most store bought humidors are veneered and are rather hard for the average person to repair without experience working with veneer. If you are talking about the inside then I would see no problem with a little light sanding on the cedar if you think it needs it. Again, pics of the humi and the damage would help.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Also remember to wear a respirator cedar kills the lungs! and what Vic said veneer is very thin.


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Post pics and I'll answer any Q's you have (I'm a woodworker for a living).

As far as sanding the inside of the box, no, it shouldn't hurt anything, but I do wonder why you would want to. With 200 grit your arm will tire before you get anywhere near damaging anything assuming 3/8 - 1/4" solid SC lining.

Usually when people talk about refinishing something, they mean stripping the exterior finish and reapplying it. The above comments are spot on when it comes to veneer...have to be careful there.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

one idea for a finish is to cover it in cigar bands with some kind of clear coat over them, wich could cover up defects. Post pics and I'll try to come up with more

also, is this an imperfect? or is it used, or antique?


----------

